# First run of the G+ Cars



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

I got my two AFX sets and made a small oval just because I cant until my table is complete. About 8 feet long. Its been about 30 years since I had slot cars. I had the old Tyco cars with the wide brass pick up shoes. Then had some magna traction cars as well. Holy smokes are these things fast. Way too fast for the kids. I need to slow them down. I have 4 stock wall packs and dual terminal tracks. Is there something I can put in between the wall outlet and the power strip (where the packs will be plugged) to slow them down equally?

Sorry, wrong forum. Ive been jumping around and thought I was in General Discussion.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well, If you're doing a nice size track, you're probably going to want a regulated power supply sooner or later. If that's the case, go ahead and get that regulated power supply that will allow you to adjust the voltage supplied to the track. This way you can turn the power down so the kids can peg the controllers and they'll run around the track at slower speed. Do a google on Galinko, he has some good ones to consider. rr


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

you could also find some second hand wallpacks and splice the tomy leads to lower power transformers,say the 16 vdc lifelike transformers.tyco also made a 15 vdc transformer...i did the opposite,i took the lifelike plugs and wired them to 22 vdc tomy transformers to up the power on my track,works great.drawback,where to find the transformers...


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Kids and power*

Short of paying out some money you could reap the benefits of purchasing AFX's new Tri Powerpack. It has 3 settings which should accomodate any skill level.

Look at www.afxracing.com under "brand New" and there is some information. Save the wall packs you have now for down the way when everybody can drive fast!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes the Tri Power packs are in my not so near future. I remember reading where someone installed a light dimmer switch to accomplish this. Cant find the post though?


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Jerzferno said:


> Yes the Tri Power packs are in my not so near future. I remember reading where someone installed a light dimmer switch to accomplish this. Cant find the post though?


A dimmer switch might work between the wall outlet and the wall wart (brick). I did some reading when I was looking for an adjustable brake solution for my driver's stations. As I recall modern dimmer switches don't use resistors. The ones I was considering used Triacs. No good in a DC circuit, but should work with a power supply. Try at your own risk and don't blame me if things emit sparks and flames


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

You could build an electrical box to use a house dimmer switch but you better know what you're doing.

For lower track voltage between the power supply and the track you need a variable resistor but I'm not sure what rating.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

A normal $5 Leviton rotary household "light" dimmer switch works fine,for adjusting the input voltage to your wallwart,just make sure it's for lights and not fans.
Just follow the directions that come with the dimmer switch and you'll be safe
I copied part of the post i think you're referring too.


I've used wallwarts to power them.If you don't have a good adjustable power supply,install a normal cheap household light dimmer switch into a electrical box with a plug receptacle,plug your wallwart into it,and you also have a cheap homebuilt variable power supply to power your dyno with,it's not a perfect adjustable power supply,but for a homebuilt dyno and break-in box,they'll work good.
The cheapest adjustable wallwart i built was for a buddy,it used an old 3 wire grounded extension cord,i cut the outer sheathing open,spliced the dimmer switch into the black (hot) wire and green (ground)wire,wire nutted it together,then black taped and duct taped it right to the extension cord,then plugged an old Tyco wallwart into the other end of the cord,cut the tyco plug off the end of the wallwart,and soldered a set of insulated alligator clips to the ends,it was pretty hooky looking but it was cheap and worked great for him.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Im looking at plugging 4 packs into a power strip and then adjusting voltage to the power strip. Will the switch handle that? Or one switch / pack?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Depending on what your running for cars it should.If the switch runs warm to the touch,you might want to split the load up into 2 switches,but i'd try one first.
Just keep an eye on the temp of the switch,that's one of your best indicators if your overloading an electrical component:thumbsup:


----------



## mdeland (Apr 22, 2008)

Have a look here. The current rating is not listed, but it is packaged neatly and not to funky lookin'!
http://www.dimmers.net/credenza_lamp_dimmer.asp
Mike 
ST Louis

:dude:


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Hornet. I have G+ cars.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

mdeland - Thats PERFECT. Do you use it?


----------



## mdeland (Apr 22, 2008)

Not presently but I have a background in electrics and electronics hence my interest in this thread. I love to breadboard stuff but nothing beats a neat professional build. It is worth a little more change to make it safe and sano.
And cheaper than buying a prebuilt (although sweet) power supply.

Mike:woohoo:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey that's a neat little unit.
I'd try using one,but you might want to order 2 just to be safe:thumbsup:


----------

